# Zuul



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

I made this from a reindeer lawn ornament. My wife was so pleased at having her lawn ornament reassembled into this guy...I think it looks much better.































Sliverofdarkness.blogspot.com


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is totally way cool!!!! 

Nice work there.....!!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great work and very original. 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job! Are you the gate keeper?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

*Oh hell yeah!!!! *(Wish I didn't toss out my ages old busted reindeer ornament now!) Well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he came out great. Nice recycling job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's gruesomely gorgeous and has tons more personality than a reindeer lawn ornament


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet!! He (Wait! Is that the Rick Moranis on or the Sigourney Weaver one)...she? looks great!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I am now on the hunt for reindeer lawn ornaments.
I want one!!!! Soo clever and creative


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There is no Dana, Only Zuul.

I like it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome, but does she sleep three feet above the covers or host boring accountant parties?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Y'all aren't up on your Ghostbuster's lore 

Zuul was The Gatekeeper who possessed Dana Barrett. Vinz Clortho The Keymaster possessed Louis Tully.


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the great responses! I wanted to make this guy for along time and my kids kept saying the idea was lame. Finally I just decided to go ahead and make him. Now they like him....figures


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh man dude that thing is sweet!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work he is sweet looking


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Saaaweeeeet!!! I love it!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

That is awesome! WHat materials did you use to make it?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Gozer would be proud.


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

*materials used*

I got the general form of the head by using plastic bags for some bulk then masking tape over the bags and frame, then covered the head in clay to get the details. For the body I built up the shape over the frame using plastic bags then wrapped the whole thing in masking tape. I paper mached over the tape. then did a cloth mache over that, using old shirts soaked in glue. For the skin on the body I glued plastic bags hot glued to the cloth mache and melted them using a heat gun to get the decayed look, then painted it


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

That is great sliver. I definitely want to try and make my own version. Two of these boys on the front lawn would surely make an impact.


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey FRIGHTGUY, two of these on the lawn sounds cool. looking forward to seeing pics of them guarding the yard when you are done!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

amazing likeness, you did a great job with it!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey sliver..yeah I may have to add them to my haunt next year. Again...great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang, that looks just like him. Outstanding.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is cool, great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good one !!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't Believe no one has said it yet.

"Nice doggy. Cute little pooch. Maybe I've got a Milk-Bone. "


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Fantastic Prop.

Is this part of a whole GB theme? That would be great










A couple of Fog machines, A laser strobe.


----------



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

what a great idea SpectreTTM.Good thing Christmas is close, time to pick up another reindeer


----------

